# Trout Fishing Prospects?



## RJD (Jan 29, 2006)

I recently started fly fishing for panfish in local lakes, and was wondering if there were any places to attempt some trout fishing within 1 hour or so of the Youngstown area? Thanks.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Better get yourself a PA license, and a trout stamp. I usually fish the Nashannok creek, and your probably 45 minutes away from Oil Creek.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Email me and I'll put you onto some prime close Trout water in PA away from the crowds!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't forget the Steelies in all the Erie tribs.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I live in cuyahoga falls. Same question. Tried clear fork with little success. It's also a 2 hour drive. Anything closer for me in PA?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sugar Creek is by far a real gem, and is 80&#37; spring fed! I dont think you will find a cooler creek in the west side of PA. Neshannack "sp", Oil Creek, Prather, and the list goes on. Sugar stops getting fished after about 10 days after the stocking. I'm here to tell you there are some holes on Sugar creek that you can sink a car in. Olive wolley bugger #8, green free swimming caddis #12. All I do is nymph fish her! Good luck boys!:F


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> Sugar Creek is by far a real gem, and is 80&#37; spring fed! I dont think you will find a cooler creek in the west side of PA. Neshannack "sp", Oil Creek, Prather, and the list goes on. Sugar stops getting fished after about 10 days after the stocking. I'm here to tell you there are some holes on Sugar creek that you can sink a car in. Olive wolley bugger #8, green free swimming caddis #12. All I do is nymph fish her! Good luck boys!:F


Thanks, i'll have to give that a try sometime. I'll do some research and see what I can find. Hope the drive isn't too far. There a difference between little sugar creek and sugar creek, like which one is better. Also, not looking for spots, but where is parking and access. Having trouble finding some on the web.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol well there lays the secret.. lol .. find cooperstown PA,and find the confluence of little sugar into big sugar. Use the satilite photos on yahoo maps or map quest. There are several NON POSTED access points to the crick! I have pulled nice fish out of both creeks enjoy!


----------

